
Iota, Dell Technologies, and the Linux Foundation Team Up for Project Alvarium - doener
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20191028005573/en/IOTA-Collaborates-Industry-Leading-Organizations-Rebuilding-Trust-Data
======
doener
Via
[https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/dobijc/iota...](https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/dobijc/iota_dell_technologies_and_the_linux_foundation/)

